

Just landed at SFO: What you should do first - danielodio
http://danielodio.com/community/just-landed-at-sfo-what-you-should-do-first

======
lifeguard
0\. visit noisebridge [edit]

1\. stay a few nights at the green tortoise

2\. take BART to Shattuck station in Berkeley, walk up to Telegraph ave and
get a slice of pizza at Blondies

3\. dance at a club until it closes, go to house after party until 6am, then
go to the End Up

4\. have lunch at The Good Earth in Palo Alto

5\. go to Fry's

6\. visit the Exploritorium in Golden Gate Park

7\. buy a zine at Bound Together - anarchist collective bookstore in the
Haight

